# expat activities



## linn0099 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello! i am an american with a greek husband and a 9 month old baby. my father is moving here from the usa and i am trying to find activities for him, maybe some other older guys to go for a drink, play golf and shoot the breeze, anyone know of a group i may be able to take him to??


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

You need to specify where you are. Can your dad handle Greek, or are you looking for expats in the area?

My mum stayed in Greece for 3 months when my sister had her second child, it was essential help, but really rough on my mum - even with two daughters and extended in laws to help. My dadcame for 3 weeks, for him, he was happy to assist during that time - but any longer, he would have needed a friend network. 

My (Greek) husband often suggests I would be happier if my parents were closer, so they should move out, but really what's in it for them? It totally depends on the area!


----------



## linn0099 (Jun 14, 2014)

I am in the Northern suburbs of athens, ekali area. He doesn't speak any greek and I am in the same situation. Wanting to move my father here, but not sure if he would enjoy himself and can't justify moving him here without him having things to do


----------

